# I think I found MY bike! '73 World Voyageur



## clengman (Jun 14, 2013)

First off I want to say I appreciate the very helpful replies I've gotten from a couple members here as I've been searching for an old road bike. I would certainly have made a big mistake by now if not for the advice and info I've read here.

Anyway... I recently came across a 1973 Schwinn world voyageur at a shop in town. I road it. I like it. After some research I realize that it was, in it's time, quite a special bike, and I'm _this_ close to pulling the trigger. I've decided to cool my heels for a day or two before I buy it.

If your not familiar here's a page with some good information about it: Cycle Thru: 1973 Schwinn World Voyageur

The one I'm looking at is yellow and appears to have all the original parts except the saddle and the shifters. The mechanic at the shop put clamp-on DT shifters and a bargain bin saddle on it to sell it. The paint is not great, but the chrome under the paint is pretty much intact. There are a few _very_ small rust spots here and there.

The guy at the shop wants $189 for it. This seems to me to be a fair price for this bike. If it was 100% original and paint was excellent, I believe it would be worth $500-600 or maybe more. What do you think? Does it sound like a square deal?


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes; that's a good deal. The '73 World Voyageurs were designed by Schwinn and built by National/Panasonic in Japan. They are among the first bikes to be imported by Schwinn. The frames are beautifully built double-butted lugged chromoly.

This is an excellent choice for a quality vintage road bike.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I say, if the bike speaks to you, BUY IT.


----------



## clengman (Jun 14, 2013)

It's mine!

View attachment 283994


I rode it home from the shop tonight, 12 miles or so, made a few minor adjustments on the way, but everything seems to be pretty much in order.

I like my new hoopty a lot better than my old hoopty.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice! Looks like it's in really good condition. I dig that zebra saddle. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

clengman said:


> It's mine!
> 
> I rode it home from the shop tonight, 12 miles or so, made a few minor adjustments on the way, but everything seems to be pretty much in order.
> 
> I like my new hoopty a lot better than my old hoopty.


Congratulations! You did well.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice! Glad you bought it!


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

got a black leather saddle I'll trade you for that zebra saddle! That's classic! Joe


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice bike, can we get a picture if the "hoopty" too?


----------



## clengman (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone. 

I think it's in decent shape, but there's definitely some paint missing and a tiny bit of rust here and there. That's probably good, though. If it was perfect, I wouldn't have been able to afford it. 

I wasn't sure about the saddle at first, but it's growing on me. 

I've been thinking about what I might do with it in the future. It'd sure look nice restored to factory condition. With brown leather saddle and bar tape and a shiny rack and fenders it'd be pretty classy looking, but for right now, I'll just keep it clean and polished and enjoy it the way it is.


----------

